# Embarrassed



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

I am wondering if anyone else has loose stools.Sometimes my anus gets moist when I am walking. It feels like sweat, but I'm not sure if thats what it is. It kind of also feels like I took a **** and didnt wipe my ass. I go to the bathroom and wipe and there is a little **** on the toilet paper. I know it sounds gross(spelling) but I dont know why I have this problem or what is causing it. I'm not elderly and I don't know why this is happening.


----------



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

come on, someone help me out please.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi A-Man,Saw no one had repled to this.A wetness in the back passage is one of those things associated with some IBS patients.Usually with D type symptoms. Due possibly to inadequate wiping, or a slight leakage of the anal muscles. Possibly also due to internal hemeoroids.Ask you doc thought for peace of mind.Best RegardsMike


----------



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

Mike, Thanks for your reply. How would they test to see if I have internal hemeroids? I don not have enough $ to get it checked ou, so I have to wait till I get my insurance in march.If it happened to be a wekness in anal muscles, How would I fix that problem?


----------



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

anyone?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm sorry, i don't know what to suggest, try posting this in Irritable Bowel Syndrome where more people are likely to see it.Could you try calling your Doctor and asking them? Its different in England, we have free healthcare (although not always adequate!)


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I understand that you are waiting for your insurance...but...you really need to see an M.D.Do you have abdominal pain or a low grade temp?Do you come into contact with cats or any exoticpets? Also, are you able to drink milk?


----------



## tylersmommi (Dec 3, 2001)

spliff...i am moving to where you are!!!!! im in michigan and have no insurance...i was engaged...supposed to be married on the 27th but we broke up on saturday so now no insurance....and im supposed to get my colonoscopy soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

hello a man did you see if you can get medical assistence though the welfare office?As far as dealing with loose stool seapage i wear an adult diaper im uranary incont so i have to waer them.Im glad i have one on especially when my ibs acts up i get the runs real bad and watery.It can be agravating i can have a solid stool and then have a mess the next time.Im on levbid now so acidents are less now thank god.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've noticed I seem to have a TINY bit of leakage lately...I wipe well, and seem to be all clean, but the next time I go to the bathroom, if it's #1, a precautionary "back passage" (sorry, mike, but that cracks me up...gave me the giggles when I first heard the tape...i was in a weird mood) anyhow, a back passage wiping will often turn up a little fecal matter lately. Just a trace. It seems like my fissure has reopened, and I think that may be part of it. I'm also between insurance right now, so I'm trying to avoid the dr if at all possible.I saw a dr for my fissure before, and i've had the scope, so i know that a little blood on the TP is nothing for me to worry about. To look at hemmies, your dr or physicians assistant even can do this... they use something i think maybe called a protoscope? that looks like a giant tampon applicator or a hollow dildo or something like that... they insert into your anus (with some lubricant to ease things) and they can take a look inside with the aid of a lighted thing and maybe a magnifying thing. It doesn't go far up, and lets them see where you might have hemmies. Not a fun test, but far less invasive or expensive than other tests we end up with.tylersmommi, maybe you can reschedule the scope for after you do have insurance? do you have the option of paying extra to extend insurance? if so, it would be worth the fee, because it's less than the cost of the test, and if you need the test, you shouldn't put it off for too long...talk to you dr for advice. most are somewhat understandng when you're temporarily uninsured.


----------



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

I hear the word fissure a lot. Can somebody explain what that means. Is it just a cut from wiping? If so how could that cause leakage?


----------



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

Some1 please answer my question.


----------



## Lesley Taylor (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't think an anal fissure would cause this leakage. According to my medical book a fissure is an elongated ulcer that extends upward into the anal canal. When you have a bowel movement, irritation of the ulcer causes spasms of the anal sphincter which causes sever pain and sometimes bleeding. This is a rare condition that tends to occur more frequently in women. As far as your original problem goes, if your BMs tend to be fairly fluid, it is not surprising that some leakage may occur. Your sphincter may be compromised because of too much straining as well. Three cheers for Keigel exercises! Women do them to keep their pelvic floor muscles in shape but they may help for your problem too. Cheers! Have you ever checked out your prob on a medical site. Medbroadcast.com is a good site to try.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

A fissure is a tear in the anus. Some people have smaller or less stretchy openings and are more prone to them. Lots of people on here get them. A normal BM seems big to my anus because I have so much D.Once you have a fissure, it's really easy for it to retear as it's healing. So it heals a little, then you have a BM and make it a little worse, etc. Your dr. can give you some stuff to help it heal faster.I think a big fissure can cause leakage. Depends on the extent of it. Try doing a search for fissure on the board and you'll find lots of discussion.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

A-man, there are a few other conditions this could be. You really do need to see an MD. Can you qualify for Medicaid?


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

A-ManLeakage is common in those with IBS 'D'. It is unpleasent, and it does feel exactly like you described, wetness between your cheeks, (buttock).I have this condition. I don't have it on a daily basis, but I do have it. If you do not have any blood showing in your stool when you have this leakage, than I wouldn't be overly concerned------- I have had this problem for years. If you are truly concerned, and there is something more, (as I indicated like blood), then I would see a Physician.Hang in there







Donna


----------



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

Donna,Did you go to the doctor and ask about this? Did he say that theres nothing that can be done?Does this happen more when you are doing physical activities?Dies it cause an odor?


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

A-man,Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you. With the holidays, and some real heavy stressors these last few days, I haven't been on the board.No, I didn't ask the doctor about it. I believed it to be associated with my 'D' symptoms, so it did not worry me. As Michael Mahoney also explained, there is leakage associated with IBS 'D'. Normally, no, there isn't an odor,(if you mean can anyone else smell it) just an uncomfortable "wet" feeling that makes me want to get to a rest room just to wipe it off. It always happens to me after my first bowel movement of the day.......It doesn't always last all day, but is horribly annoying.....Some days, it could last the better part of the day...... Don't worry about it, although it's uncomfortable, I've found there to be no real problem........Hang in there







Donna


----------

